# Hilton Head Island surf fishing report?



## Keaton (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anybody been out on the beaches in Hilton Head surf fishing? Any reports on catches, best baits, areas to fish, best tides, etc would help.
Thanks,
Keaton Reed


----------

